# background colors



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Just wondering what people have used as a background. I know a lot of people paint the back of their tanks, but these are already up and are not getting moved to paint. A thread somewhere mentioned felt. Who's had luck with what? Also what colors have looked the best, black seems popular. The tanks have RBP's, spilos...I just want to bring out their best colors.

thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment.

Black background all the way.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

just saw the poll started a while back...answered the question


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

If you are going to go for a solid background I find that Blue always looks good.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

What about a dark blue? Anyone got that?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have to go with depending on the color of the fish. I have one of my Rhoms in a 30 TruVu black back and the other in blue. I cant see the one in the black back most of the time. Always have to walk to the tank to see if his *ss is still in there. Now the Rhom in the blue background makes him more pleasant to look at. You can see more of his body color, bulk and mass.


----------

